# Surf for turf!!!



## JAXON (Nov 29, 2016)

I am an avid game hunter of any kind. I am also a fisherman with a new boat seeking guidance in new waters.  I will trade hunting trips for navigational fishing trips. If you will guide me, I will guide you. I am interested in the St. Simons/Jekyll area fishing. I am short trip away. In return, I will set up hunts on seasonal game.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Nov 30, 2016)

Size and type of boat?   I know the near shore reefs but my in shore game is weak, very weak


----------

